# Bumper markers ???



## ollysnews (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi everyone, does anyone know of a company that sells clear or smoked bumper markers for the A3 Sportback. I'm personally driving a GTI but one of my friends just bought an A3, it's a black on black model and he loves it (so do I







) but those amber bumper markers are a big headache for him, so if anyone can help me/him out I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Bumper markers ??? (ollysnews)*

No one as of yet, there was a thread on how to paint them, but I'm not sure if it was on here or http://www.audia3.net , try a search here or check that website. If not I'm sure its listed on audiworld, but I hate that gd site.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Bumper markers ??? (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_No one as of yet, there was a thread on how to paint them, but I'm not sure if it was on here or http://www.audia3.net , try a search here or check that website. If not I'm sure its listed on audiworld, but I hate that gd site.









LOL yeah audiworld's format is a complete eyesore. why don't they get some new engine going already??? they seemingly have a huge membership base.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Bumper markers ??? (limesparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *limesparks* »_
LOL yeah audiworld's format is a complete eyesore. why don't they get some new engine going already??? they seemingly have a huge membership base.

Its completely rediculous, I would rather do my taxes than click on each individual link to read a post, its f***ing archaic.







I avoid that site like the plague, unless I'm really board.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Bumper markers ??? (judgegavel)*

I takes some getting used to over there.
If their car is black just get some black vinyl and go over them. I'm doing that for now until I can get them painted black. I"m going to add city lights to my US lights or get e-codes and those will be my parking lights.


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

Painting reflectors:
Take them out. For the drivers side, reach through the engine bay to the light. Squeeze the thingy and push away, it will pop right out. The bulb comes right out with a pull.
The passanger side is more difficult. Take off the plastic inside the wheelwell closest to the front of the car. Watch closely how it comes off so you can put it back perfectly. It takes a torx. Reach through the plastic and pop it off like the other one.
Sand the light with a medium (~400) grit sandpaper, until its all flat (get the serial # off)
Prime using any gray primer. Then sand with 400 or a little higher grit paper. Prime. Sand. Prime. Sand. (Let dry before sanding)
Clean the piece using water and a towel. Get all shaving, oils, and other stuff off.
Paint with an aerosol spray matched to your car color. I used Duplicolor for everything, primer paint, and clear. http://Duplicolor.com 
Paint the first coat pretty lightly. Paint the next coat a little heavier, wait until paint is tacky, not completly dry to put next coat. I did 3 coats after the first LIGHT coat.
Let it dry COMPLETLY before clearing. (2 hours is good.)
Do 2 or 3 layers of clear, and let that dry completly. 
And thats it!
OTHER TIPS:
TAKE YOUR TIME!!!! Dont rush this or it WONT look good...
If something happens, dont try to BS it, sand it all the way down and start over.
Dont spray in sunlight. Go in the garage or something.
Spray with the can as straight up and down as possible.
Put them on something secure to dry, if they fall over, theyre ruined.

Have Fun!!!

--
took this from another forum, giving all credit to whoever wrote it. THIS IS NOT MY WORK-- nor do i take responsibility for anything written here.


----------



## ollysnews (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (jokr02)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (jokr02)*

great tip. Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## swiftA4 (Sep 25, 2004)

the painting writeup was done by me, and was posted on the vortex and dubspeed racing
just to let you know
but, if you blow it, dont sue me


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Bumper markers ??? (ollysnews)*

Hmmm.... I wonder how it would look if you just covered the lenses with Limo tint?


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (swiftA4)*

yup i got it from aw







great write up


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (jokr02)*

Clear & smoke marker lights are in production


----------



## ollysnews (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Thanks Tom, keep us updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shady12v (Oct 14, 2004)

NICE! I'm so glad that smoked bumper lights are finally coming out!


----------



## ccccc (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (shady12v)*

where's the link?


----------



## ccccc (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ollysnews)*

and can someone provide me the step the step instruction mainly on how to get the light out?? 
thanks a bunch


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (ccccc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ccccc* »_and can someone provide me the step the step instruction mainly on how to get the light out?? 
thanks a bunch


<sigh>










_Quote, originally posted by *jokr02 a few posts above in this same thread if anyone bothered to read it* »_For the drivers side, reach through the engine bay to the light. Squeeze the thingy and push away, it will pop right out. The bulb comes right out with a pull.
The passanger side is more difficult. Take off the plastic inside the wheelwell closest to the front of the car. Watch closely how it comes off so you can put it back perfectly. It takes a torx. Reach through the plastic and pop it off like the other one.


----------



## ccccc (Nov 16, 2005)

i am very stupid..then how do u get the bumper marker out??


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (ccccc)*

instead of taking the passenger door weel well liner out just take out the passenger fog light housing and the black piece to pop out the light.


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (oreo8716)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oreo8716* »_instead of taking the passenger door weel well liner out just take out the passenger fog light housing and the black piece to pop out the light.

on my 2007 A3, I can't figure how to take the fog light housing. it doesn't have the clips like the 06 models. help?


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Bumper markers ??? (ollysnews)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ollysnews* »_Hi everyone, does anyone know of a company that sells clear or smoked bumper markers for the A3 Sportback. I'm personally driving a GTI but one of my friends just bought an A3, it's a black on black model and he loves it (so do I







) but those amber bumper markers are a big headache for him, so if anyone can help me/him out I'd really appreciate it.

Does your friend have S-line or non S-line? ECS already has them for the non S-line bumpers that were the only option for the 2006 2.0t A3.


_Modified by .:R2theT at 2:55 AM 12-7-2006_


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Bumper markers ??? (.:R2theT)*

is it possible to turn off the front markers? (the ones which are located in the front bumper.) perhaps switching to UK mode or the like via vagcom? 
i had a body shop paint the markers and when you switch the lights on obviously the light shines through. i would like to disable them if possible, because removing the bump gets a 'bulb out' indicator light. oddly enough does not happen with other models in the vag line-up.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*FV-QR*

1. Holy ****ing thread resurrection!!!!
2. No.

_Quote, originally posted by *FreeGolf* »_is it possible to turn off the front markers? (the ones which are located in the front bumper.) perhaps switching to UK mode or the like via vagcom? 
i had a body shop paint the markers and when you switch the lights on obviously the light shines through. i would like to disable them if possible, because removing the bump gets a 'bulb out' indicator light. oddly enough does not happen with other models in the vag line-up.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Well... yes, but not with VAG-COM...
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4802409
See about halfway down the thread.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

you're awesome... thank you...
Answer:
"They're 5 Watt bulbs, so you should use a 27Ω/10Watt resistor to replace the bulb in the corner markers... if you're dead-set on that."
this will come in handy if i go with s3 front... i thought maybe since euro/s3 bumpers didnt have them if you switch to UK settings they may not illuminate. oh well.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*FV-QR*

The wiring for those was intended for the city lights in the rest of the world. Therefore, no software disabling because there would never be any need to. They repurposed the wiring for the US markers. If you can do my city lights mod, then do that instead of the resistors.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

where can i find more info on your city light mod?


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreeGolf* »_where can i find more info on your city light mod?


The DIY/FAQ sticky thread at the top of the forum, where it's been linked for the last 4 years. 
Or here: http://oooo-a3.blogspot.com/2006/04/city-lights-for-us-a3-with-bi-xenon.html


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

awesome. thanks.
since we're discussing bulbs and headlights just to confirm the DRL bulb is an 1156?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Solution -- zip tie your bulbs inside your bumper.

_Quote, originally posted by *FreeGolf* »_
confirm the DRL bulb is an 1156?


I believe you're correct.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

that was the back up plan, if i go s3 bumper and do not go with resistors or CL mod just move the lights to the inner portion and tuck them.
thanks for the confirmation on the DRL bulbs.


----------

